# sick chicken



## jschies (Aug 15, 2014)

On Sunday I noticed that this hen's eyes were foamy so I brought her into the house and put her in a dog kennel. Yesterday I wiped the eyes and put Terramycin ointment in them. I noticed that her face was raw looking. This afternoon her comb looks like it is being eaten away. What in the world is going on? Here is a picture.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Unfortunately your picture is too dark to see the chicken.


----------



## jschies (Aug 15, 2014)

I tried getting a better picture, but just can't get a good view. Her face looks raw and the comb is noticably smaller in the middle than it should be. Could this be fowl pox?


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

You may get more replies if you make a thread on Back Yard Chickens. Sorry I can't help anymore.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Foaming eyes is indicative of Mycoplasma


----------



## jschies (Aug 15, 2014)

How would you treat it? She doesn't have any respiratory symptoms. That was why I didn't think it was mycoplasma. But I have no experience treating sick chickens at all.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Mycoplasma Gallisepticum (MG). Kill Flock or not? | BackYard Chickens - Learn How to Raise Chickens


----------



## jschies (Aug 15, 2014)

Thanks for the information!! She's still the same. I have her isolated and treating eyes and comb with Neosporin. We'll see what happens.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Hope she gets better soon!


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13 (Jan 14, 2021)

jschies said:


> On Sunday I noticed that this hen's eyes were foamy so I brought her into the house and put her in a dog kennel. Yesterday I wiped the eyes and put Terramycin ointment in them. I noticed that her face was raw looking. This afternoon her comb looks like it is being eaten away. What in the world is going on? Here is a picture.
> View attachment 213791


I'd bring that little lady to the vet ASAP. Last time we had a sick chicken, we thought we could handle it. When we finally took her in, it was too late. They were able to let her go home so I could say goodbye (all our chickens are pets, I don't just randomly do this to chickens ), and she died a few days later. Don't let the same happen, bring her to the vet before it's too late


----------



## littleheathens (Apr 27, 2019)

Are you attached to her? Our stance is that we can't afford to invest a lot of money and time in a hard-to-treat or dangerous condition with chickens. With some things, we'll isolate and do an initial treatment and if it's not helping, then we make a quick decision to usually cull. We've had too many die after long, loving, fussy care.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Here our pigeons get a similar desease and pass it on to the chickens. Unfortunately because it moves quickly we normally cull and start fresh. Like little Heathens it is expensive to treat a chicken


----------



## jschies (Aug 15, 2014)

I thought that I should update this. I realized that the chicken's face (or eyes) were itching and that might be why she had the sores on the face. Maybe she had eyeworms??? I dewormed her 2 days in a row with ivermectin and then just left her alone in the dog kennel. No more meds. She never developed any other symptoms. I thought her eyes were gone because they were covered over with scabs. I couldn't get them open, but she was still eating and drinking and seemed to be in good health. I had made up my mind to put her down when my husband came back home in a few days since she couldn't see. Before he came back the scabs fell off her eyes and they were fine! I waited for all the scabs to be gone and then put her back outside. I still just can't believe it and have no idea what was really wrong! She was in the house about 2 1/2 weeks.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

That is very interesting.... Very glad to hear she is better now!! 🤗


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Glad things are better.


----------

